# Horror Writing.



## Duality Jack (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3408148/

I love to write surrealist horror and wanted to share this with you guys, I am a huge fan of horror writing and want to find more people who write it or love to read it to swap stuff we wrote critique each other and just all round enjoy.

So who likes what i wrote? and does anyone have any horror stories (NOT YIFF) that they would like to share?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3408148/
> 
> I love to write surrealist horror and wanted to share this with you guys, I am a huge fan of horror writing and want to find more people who write it or love to read it to swap stuff we wrote critique each other and just all round enjoy.
> 
> So who likes what i wrote? and does anyone have any horror stories (NOT YIFF) that they would like to share?


 
awwe v.v damn it... lol yeah i love the story you wrote. cant wait for more.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 12, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> awwe v.v damn it... lol yeah i love the story you wrote. cant wait for more.


  Thanks lol Personally i like my stories clean.  Is that so wrong


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thanks lol Personally i like my stories clean.  Is that so wrong


 YES IT IS!!!!! lol no i was jus messin around.. cuz yiff is my fav word.. and i mean as in the sound a fox makes not the sexual meaning...


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 12, 2010)

I had to read _Frankenstein_ for my English class this year. The back of the book and the first few pages said all sorts of wonderful things about how terrifying the story was. I kept an open mind and checked it out.

Chapter one sucked. Chapter two sucked. I kept chugging, though, since it was mandatory and all.

...Lemme tell ya. It's NOT scary. I was severely disappointed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Tell you what is a brilliant horror read: The Holders series

Takes a while to get into, but shit's scary as Hell, and _very _different.
The format allows anyone to submit a chapter, because there are so many items, but it's all high quality.

Oh god. Just thinking about some of them... D:


----------



## Tyvara_Panther (Feb 12, 2010)

The Bloodstained Rabbit - Sean Kennedy
This book is dark horror fantasy. So if you're not interested in intense levels of gore, then it's something to pass. But if you can take it, it can mess with your mind.
Extremely well written and researched, for a product of self publication.
Not to be read in the dark, but it's hard to put down.
Great book -- twisted and messed up -- but very good.

No, Frankenstein isn't scary by today's standards. At the time, Marry Shelly was the only woman to try her hand at horror. I mean, she wrote it on a dare posed by some of the best male writers of the time.
It's much more psychological than anything else. The whole concept of creating life from dead things for a deeply Christian culture is the ultimate unholy. That whole defying god by becoming god -- it's very devil on earth or devil from man.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 12, 2010)

It may be an old hat, but I'll be damned if Stephen king still isn't one of the best around. check out his amazing book _IT_, probably his most legitamately terrifying novel ever.


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 12, 2010)

Altamont said:


> It may be an old hat, but I'll be damned if Stephen king still isn't one of the best around. check out his amazing book _IT_, probably his most legitamately terrifying novel ever.



The apprentice cannot defeat the master; Lovecraft will always be better.

*Always.* >:3


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 12, 2010)

Altamont said:


> It may be an old hat, but I'll be damned if Stephen king still isn't one of the best around. check out his amazing book _IT_, probably his most legitamately terrifying novel ever.




The Dark Half, Bag of Bones, Pet Semetary, and Geralds Game are his best in my opinion. But he is indeed THE best horror author you'll ever find. His brilliance balances on that fine line bordering between genius and insanity. Stephen King = Amazing. <3


----------



## Altamont (Feb 13, 2010)

I liked The Dark Half Quite a bit  Still need to read the others though  His all time best, IMO? The Dark Tower! Best. Books. Ever.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Not bad at all, seeing the next part should be intresting:grin:


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 22, 2010)

AriusEx said:


> The apprentice cannot defeat the master; Lovecraft will always be better.
> 
> *Always.* >:3



Can't think of anyone better. The idea of horror in our realization of reality as it is and its consequences are amazing.


----------

